# Virginia Tech Shooting



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

At least 32 people were killed and more than two dozen wounded at Virginia Tech university today in the deadliest campus shooting in U.S. history, media said.

Fox News, CNN and the student-run university newspaper gave the death toll as 32. Officials earlier said at least 22 people were killed.

The rampage by what police believed was a lone gunman took place in two separate areas, first at a dormitory as students had begun criss-crossing the sprawling campus for morning classes, and then about two hours later at an engineering and science hall a half-mile away.

The attacks sparked panic and chaos. What in the hell could spark such a horror? Truely Tragic.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I was reading about this. Very, Very sad!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

SAD SAD day 
Who knows what really causes these things. I m sure they will atribute it to someone who felt abused or mistreated and make us all feel wronge for speaking our minds.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I read today that it was a guy who was quiet and kept to himself. Never spoke to anyone and even when they had introductions in his class, he didn't participate and put down his name on the list - only a "?". From what I read, his writings were disturbing and that he was to see a counselor because the staff already thought he had issues.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't believe that the first shootings weren't treated more cautiously. It's sad to think that shootings are so common these days that the first attack was treated as a domestic problem, and routine in nature. The words 'routine' and 'shooting' shouldn't go together. 
I feel so bad for the parents of the students who were killed. Here they send their kids away to college, their lives just really beginning.....and then this. And it seemed to happen for no reason. It's more than sad. It's just plain terrifying.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

People who don't know haunters seem to think we get off on real corpses or bodies that have have been senselessly blown apart. Nothing could be further from the truth. We like to imulate bodies for creepiness or fear factors, but most of us hate to see the real thing happen to real people.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You know, I actually read the plays that he wrote and they were a little off the wall but nothing that I would consider disturbing like the media is portraying. I mean, the guy had mental issues but some of the books that I've read were more graphic than those plays.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I feel soooo bad for this tragic event... I can't believe this moron sent a package to NBC with pictures of him posing with a gun and a video confession!!!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

dos the thought of copycats come to anyones minds?


----------

